# 3DS firmware update - 7.1.0-14U now available



## Ryupower (Dec 20, 2013)

looks like there is a new FW update for the 3ds
tried to use the eshop and, was ask to update the 3ds

look at
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=219241

is a stability update


> Version 7.1.0-14U available via wireless Internet connection includes the following improvements:
> 
> Improved system stability and usability:
> 
> Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 20, 2013)

A.k.a - MT-card, we got our eyes on you 
A.k.a - Gateway, how's that beta ver.2 working out for ya


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 20, 2013)

God, don't tell me that this means GW's new unreleased update won't work now.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hahaha, GW will be having their hands full now. That sux.


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 20, 2013)

Seems as if Nintendo is battling it out with Gateway again...


Spoiler: WARNING! Ninjatekendo Gateway Killers Inside!







I wonder how long the dev team will support their product.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 20, 2013)

*sigh* what did they blocked now....


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 20, 2013)

The plot thickens...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 20, 2013)

Can anyone check if the R4i Gold (r4ids.cn) is working in this firmware?


----------



## RowanDDR (Dec 20, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> A.k.a - MT-card, we got our eyes on you
> A.k.a - Gateway, how's that beta ver.2 working out for ya


 
Maybe its just a bugfix of v7.0.0.13 ... who knows.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 20, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Can anyone check if the R4i Gold (r4ids.cn) is working in this firmware?


 
I second that motion. Also "Stability Update"? They couldn't even give our miis more hats or something alongside this pointless update?


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's actually a bugfix. Just look at this: http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/116737?tstart=0

And there are a lot more cases like that one.

Edit: By the way, have someone tested it with Gateway? everything except region spoof should work as it works on 7.0.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> It's actually a bugfix. Just look at this: http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/116737?tstart=0
> 
> And there are a lot more cases like that one.
> 
> Edit: By the way, have someone tested it with Gateway? everything except region spoof should work as it works on 7.0.


 

Smealum wrote on his twitter that NAND redirection still works as the NATIVE_FIRM wasn't updated


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 20, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Can anyone check if the R4i Gold (r4ids.cn) is working in this firmware?


 
My R4iGold (r4ids.cn) works still.


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

So it seems that it was really a bugfix after all. There was other bug related to Supah Mario Sree D Land that must have been fixed in this update. Hopefully, this won't delay whatever Gateway is doing to make emuNAND compatible with 7.X.


----------



## liquidsolidyetboth (Dec 20, 2013)

anyone test any flashcarts with the new system update ?


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

http://3dbrew.org/wiki/7.1.0-14 
That's all that was updated according to 3dbrew


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 20, 2013)

liquidsolidyetboth said:


> anyone test any flashcarts with the new system update ?


 
Just tested the DSTwo and it works


----------



## liquidsolidyetboth (Dec 20, 2013)

razielleonhart said:


> Just tested the DSTwo and it works


 

Double copy yet ds2 works on new update


----------



## LurkerA (Dec 20, 2013)

Confirmed:  R4i Gold 3DS(r4ids.cn) support V7.1.0-14 directly.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

I would think all flash carts work if one of them works 
This makes me wonder what Ninty is gearing up for 7.2.0 (If there will be one) or if they will go straight to 8.0 next update :|


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I would think all flash carts work if one of them works
> This makes me wonder what Ninty is gearing up for 7.2.0 (If there will be one) or if they will go straight to 8.0 next update :|


 

Not necessarily, there were some updates in past that broke some chips and left others alone.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Not necessarily, there were some updates in past that broke some chips and left others alone.


 
I never knew that :/


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I never knew that :/


 
That's right. Nintendo focused mostly on screwing SuperCard and R4i's latest DS flashcard didn't get any attention from the last update


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> That's right. Nintendo focused mostly on screwing SuperCard and R4i's latest DS flashcard didn't get any attention from the last update


 

Yea but most people are using Gateway cards, so what should matter really?


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> Yea but most people are using Gateway cards, so what should matter really?


 
Nintendo hasn't done anything to block Gateway. After all, they can only do this through emuNAND, so their efforts would be pointless.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Nintendo hasn't done anything to block Gateway. After all, they can only do this through emuNAND, so their efforts would be pointless.


 

Couldn't Nintendo find a way to block all flash carts though? and what I was implying is, so what if they block some carts, aren't most of them just 'copies' of Gateway's flash cart though but with the Gateway words edited out for another word? I see people complaining about r4i being a clone, so if Nintendo blocked usage from those carts then wouldn't those complainers be happy about that?


----------



## CalebW (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I would think all flash carts work if one of them works
> This makes me wonder what Ninty is gearing up for 7.2.0 (If there will be one) or if they will go straight to 8.0 next update :|


Not necessarily, depends on the cart.


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I see people complaining about r4i being a clone, so if Nintendo blocked usage from those carts then wouldn't those complainers be happy about that?


 
No... that's really stupid...



fatcat1413 said:


> Couldn't Nintendo find a way to block all flash carts though?


 
How? By magic? They can only do this via update, and since we update though emuNAND, we can always use a backup of it if a new firmware update is affecting the carts; furthermore, we could just stop using emuNAND as well...


----------



## LurkerA (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> Yea but most people are using Gateway cards, so what should matter really?


 

Are you kidding? The volume of the DSi/DS cards is more huge(1000 times) than GW card's in this market!


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> No... that's really stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> How? By magic? They can only do this via update, and since we update though emuNAND, we can always use a backup of it if a new firmware update is affecting the carts; furthermore, we could just stop using emuNAND as well...


 

Couldn't Nintendo somehow just stop Emunand from working once you update via that method so that you're stuck on that firmware? I mean anything could be possible really :|


----------



## emunandok (Dec 20, 2013)

Tested R4i gold 3ds(r4ids.cn) , ace3ds plus,r4i sdhc 3ds rts are all supporting directly for 3DS 7.1.0-14.
The dstwo required the v1.25 update patch to support.


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

emunandok said:


> Tested R4i gold 3ds(r4ids.cn) , ace3ds plus,r4i sdhc 3ds rts are all supporting directly for 3DS 7.1.0-14.
> The dstwo required the v1.25 update patch to support.


 
Thanks, random newcomer, we already figured this out.



fatcat1413 said:


> Couldn't Nintendo somehow just stop Emunand from working once you update via that method so that you're stuck on that firmware? I mean anything could be possible really :|


 
I doubt it since Gateway is working on maintaining emuNAND active after softresetting the console.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Thanks, random newcomer, we already figured this out.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it since Gateway is working on maintaining emuNAND active after softresetting the console.


 

Like I said anything could happen, Nintendo is against piracy so they could figure something out to stop people from using emuNAND entirely if they really tried, they patched all previous exploits that allowed kernel access on 7.0 so why can't they find a way to stop emuNAND :/


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> Like I said anything could happen, Nintendo is against piracy so they could figure something out to stop people from using emuNAND entirely if they really tried, they patched all previous exploits that allowed kernel access on 7.0 so why can't they find a way to stop emuNAND :/


 
Because it's not that simple... Also, smart users will have patience and wait until a user with a flashmod tests the upcoming firmware updates.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Because it's not that simple... Also, smart users will have patience and wait until a user with a flashmod tests the upcoming firmware updates.


 

It seems like  it would be simpler than finding an exploit that'll allow kernel access in 7.x >.>


----------



## user64 (Dec 20, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> I would think all flash carts work if one of them works


The 7.0.0 update blocked (for a few hours) the DSTWO, while the R4i Gold was not blocked.


----------



## BvanBart (Dec 20, 2013)

razielleonhart said:


> Just tested the DSTwo and it works


 
Same here . Not that I am using it anyways these days...


----------



## Rezatron (Dec 20, 2013)

R4i dual-core 2013 from www.r4isdhc.com still works


----------



## steve007 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh what a relief it is !   All flashcards work.


----------



## cearp (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> Thanks, random newcomer, we already figured this out.


please do NOT be rude to people who just joined.

-edit, and you yourself just joined in september... unneeded comments like that is probably why your post count is so high, ha


----------



## Presentum (Dec 20, 2013)

So, should i just update my emunand from GW3D 4.5 to 7.0.14? In case a new update comes out? ;-;


----------



## crazyace2011 (Dec 20, 2013)

if you guys stop updating your dsi's and 3ds's you shouldn't have to worry about what cards are and what cards are not blocked. I mean If you don't want to worry about your flash cards from being blocked stop updating your systems. figure out whats more important. the flashcards or what you can do with the system legally. I personally don't plan on updating my system past 4.5 regardless. but to each their own.


----------



## jayjay123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Perhaps stupid q, but can I disable updates on my 3DS? I guess some future games might not work? I've just got a 3DS this week and haven't figured it all out yet.

I'm only planning on using a flash cart when they support big micro SD and multiple games. The idea is to have a 64Gb SD and a few games on there so I dont have to carry a bunch of carts around. Until then, I'll just use the originals.


----------



## crazyace2011 (Dec 20, 2013)

disable the wifi from your 3ds or dsi system if you want to play a game using the gateway card it will spoof the 3ds rom into thinking it has the right firmware. but if you put a retail card in and you are at a 4.1 to 4.5 and it needs to be 6.2 for example which is what Zelda a link between worlds then it will update your system nand using the firmware on the retail game card and then your gateway card wont work until gateway can get the right updates for the card. so if you really want to play 3ds roms and you want to play Zelda stick to the rom files.


----------



## shadowgauge (Dec 20, 2013)

The update improved miiverses speed when posting and browsing the initial miiverse load up is about the same sofar that's the improvement I noticed which makes miiverse more enjoyable but it is still not as fast as Wii u or browser versions but it's a start


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

cearp said:


> please do NOT be rude to people who just joined.
> 
> -edit, and you yourself just joined in september... unneeded comments like that is probably why your post count is so high, ha


 
I have lapsus like these at times...


----------



## weatMod (Dec 20, 2013)

just a thought,but jesus christ monkeyballs ,how many fucking decimal places does one really actually need to differentiate fw versions?
yea im on fw ver 7.1.0.14.xx.1.9.999.0.00.9.1.9.1.7.0.9.8.1b


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

weatMod said:


> just a thought,but jesus christ monkeyballs ,how many fucking decimal places does one really actually need to differentiate fw versions?
> yea im on fw ver 7.1.0.14.xx.1.9.999.0.00.9.1.9.1.7.0.9.8.1b


 

Nintendo likes to stick to what makes them different then, they could just say here's 7.1 and skip putting the .0 on the end since we all know they won't ever put something in place of that zero, they could just put something like 7.1 rev 2 if they ever actually do need something in place of that one zero to show it's the second revision or something of the such xD


----------



## Arras (Dec 20, 2013)

weatMod said:


> just a thought,but jesus christ monkeyballs ,how many fucking decimal places does one really actually need to differentiate fw versions?
> yea im on fw ver 7.1.0.14.xx.1.9.999.0.00.9.1.9.1.7.0.9.8.1b


To be fair the 14 actually means something completely separate from the main number (7.1.0), and three places for version numbers is not exactly unheard of. My Firefox is currently on 25.0.1. Chrome is on 31.0.1650.63 m.


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Arras said:


> To be fair the 14 actually means something completely separate from the main number (7.1.0), and three places for version numbers is not exactly unheard of. My Firefox is currently on 25.0.1. Chrome is on 31.0.1650.63 m.


 
The last number is the quantity of updates of the eShop and I also think that last zero is pointless for the 3DS firmware.


----------



## Arras (Dec 20, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> The last number is the quantity of updates of the eShop and I also think that last zero is pointless for the 3DS firmware.


It's not, it's used for VERY minor fixes. I think back in the day we had a 1.1.1 or something.


----------



## kyogre123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Arras said:


> It's not, it's used for VERY minor fixes. I think back in the day we had a 1.1.1 or something.


 
It IS a bit pointless, and those N.N.1-NNX firmwares must be preloaded for brand new 3DSes. By the way, when I said last number I meant the "14" of the current firmware (in case you didn't get my idea).


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 20, 2013)

No sense for me to update. Getting tired of updating.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2013)

I always update as soon as I see an update. <3
I love updating my 3DS and making it increase a number, I always feel like she just leveled up. <3


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 20, 2013)

I heard there is an update for the Youtube App as well, but I don't seem to find it... anyone can confirm, my 3DS is USA region.


----------



## fatcat1413 (Dec 20, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> I heard there is an update for the Youtube App as well, but I don't seem to find it... anyone can confirm, my 3DS is USA region.


 
Yea there's no Youtube update yet, last one was 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## Arras (Dec 21, 2013)

kyogre123 said:


> It IS a bit pointless, and those N.N.1-NNX firmwares must be preloaded for brand new 3DSes. By the way, when I said last number I meant the "14" of the current firmware (in case you didn't get my idea).


I just looked it up and apparently I was mistaken. Could have sworn that last zero was actually used at some point, but yeah, it is kinda pointless then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 21, 2013)

> *IMPORTANT*: After the Nintendo 3DS system is updated, any existing or future unauthorized technical modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system, or the use of an unauthorized device in connection with your system, may render the system permanently unplayable. Content deriving from the unauthorized modification of the hardware or software of your Nintendo 3DS system may be removed. Failure to accept the update may render games unplayable.
> In relatively newer versions of the Nintendo 3DS system update, updates can be received automatically when connected to a wireless access point. When the download is complete, you will receive a dialog on the HOME Menu detailing the steps to install the update.


 
- Source NINTENDO.COM

what the fuck. nothing like educating people who never knew what "unauthorized devices"  on the 3DS are..thus making them do research..


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Dec 21, 2013)

Their numbering scheme is at least better than the 360's.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> - Source NINTENDO.COM
> 
> what the fuck. nothing like educating people who never knew what "unauthorized devices" on the 3DS are..thus making them do research..


 
They've always doing that. I seriously doubt the number of people who do research on that are as high as you think.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2013)

3dbrew gives this for the System version format : <major>.<minor>.<build>-<revision><region>


----------



## Toni456 (Dec 23, 2013)

fatcat1413 said:


> Like I said anything could happen, Nintendo is against piracy so they could figure something out to stop people from using emuNAND entirely if they really tried, they patched all previous exploits that allowed kernel access on 7.0 so why can't they find a way to stop emuNAND :/


 
They cannot stop emunand they can only make crap not work correctly in it which can be bypassed once GW releases a new patch, however i can almost guarantee that nintendo will start placing piracy measures in new released 3DS roms which will attempt to detect the use of a gateway card and thus make the game unplayable or patch the system's exploit that makes gateway work.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 23, 2013)

GyroidFanatic said:


> They've always doing that. I seriously doubt the number of people who do research on that are as high as you think.



Yeah, they've been putting stuff like than in the back of manuals for the better part of 20 years now.


----------



## technewbie389 (May 9, 2014)

Hi. I was wondering if someone could help me? I accidentally updated my 3DS and now I have ver.7.1.0-16E. And my DSTWO got blocked. I formatted the DSTWO(but as I am blocked, I haven't been able to boot up the DSTWO) and the 3DS but it still won't let me play. That error message keeps popping up.


----------



## BvanBart (May 9, 2014)

Find someone with a DS and update your DSTWo


----------



## technewbie389 (May 9, 2014)

Is that the only way?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (May 9, 2014)

technewbie389 said:


> Is that the only way?


No. Not the only way.

Download the latest firmware (dstwoupdate.dat) and rename it dstwoupdateb.dat
Put dstwoupdateb.dat onto the root of your dstwo sd card then launch dstwo.
You should see a message "An error has occurred bla bla"
DO NOT touch anything. Leave it that way for at least 3min (5-10 to play it safe)
Turn off your 3ds with the power button and delete dstwoupdateb.dat from the sd card
Now your dstwo should be updated


----------



## technewbie389 (May 9, 2014)

OMG!!! IT WORKED!!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------

